# waterbirth



## shireen1979 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good morning everyone. 
I wondered if anyone knew anything about Gestational Diabetes and water births?  I'd love one but not sure it's going to happen. ..
I have conflicting information,  so wondered if anyone could share their experiences? 
I'm diet controlled ( gestational diabetic).
Thanks xx


----------



## Cleo (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Shireen and welcome to the forum.

I'm a type 1 and my son is now 15 months (already ?!) so I can only share my experiences of type 1 and pregnancy.  

I've heard that sometimes they let type 1s in the birthing pool for the early part of labour ie before the pushing, the reason being that after that stage they need to monitor the baby with the ECG monitoring so you can't be in the water for that stage.  

Have you asked your consultant ? I'd suggest having a discussion with him / her.  

Wishing you the very best, - I've heard that water births are meant to be absolutely amazing !    
X


----------



## newbs (Jun 30, 2015)

I agree with Cleo, you need to discuss this with your consultant.  I would have loved at water birth but was told I couldn't have one due to being type 1 - this obviously may be different with gestational diabetes though.  Good luck, I hope you get the birth that you would like.


----------

